# what's your favorite operating system for mobile phones?



## rastsan (Sep 27, 2010)

So, I am a windows fan, hate pretty much anything elss.  
When microsoft offered severely dumbed down versions of windows mobile for there phones and companies ate it up it depressed me.  Then with the freeing up of microsofts source code all these others came out...  Which is funny cause microsoft actually had plans to implement the same stuff they just canned it when other companies decided to spend some cash on it.   now you have android, iphone and crap loads of other variants that are still just variants of what microsoft had - had in store for us.  Frankly I'm still not impressed.  

So enough complaining, what's your favorite operating system?

(from a guy who used to get paid to unlock cellphones/pda's and used to regularly read every review for every new phone and also used to check the compaints too...)
Seriously with all thats wrong with the iphone why do people keep buying it? (ugh sorry for that last part)


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 27, 2010)

No, I think you should be sorry for the whole post.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 27, 2010)

There might be some problems with the iPhone, one can pretty much fix all... Easily.

Windows mobile sucked till now (don't know about the most current version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
But it's still windows (read suckrosoft)

I dono...

I guess I like android most


----------



## rastsan (Sep 27, 2010)

but why?


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Android it's pretty good, it's open source, it's available for practicably every phone, it has a market of applications just like the iPhone, Google adds pretty good features on the updates and ,personally, It's made by GOOGLE. iPhone OS it's pretty good but the phones start getting technically obsolete so you have to buy the newest one, the have terrific technology and exclusive but still it's a good option if you have lot's of money to give away for a contract and all that. SO I stay with Android or even the one for Nokia its pretty cool so ,Symbian OS if I could recall, it another good alternative. Seriously Windows Mobile is no the only thing in the world. I have Windows Mobile 6.5 for my PDA and it's not that good at all but it's quite useful sometimes. YOu are saying like WIndows XP its the only system that should be installed in a PC. Why it's that? if you could have an apple, an solaris, a linux, or other operating system because there are tons. Microsoft its great but it's not the only company in the world.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 27, 2010)

Android FTW. It's open, higly customisable and I don't even think about custom ROMs and root access. The only 'problem' is the lack of very good games. But hey, it's not a gaming console...


----------



## imshortandrad (Sep 27, 2010)

I have an android...

it's pretty good.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 28, 2010)

Windows Mobile is probably one of the worst operating systems out for mobile phones. It tried to create the feeling of running a Windows OS in your pocket, and it succeeded - it was buggy, slow, and closed source. iOS, while still not perfect, was a good decision in making an OS for mobiles that felt like it had the power of a real operating system behind it while it still looked like it belonged on a phone. Android takes some of the best of both and adds on - it's open-sourced, fully customizable, and lets users patch things up instead of waiting for Google or the phone manufacturer to offer up a fix, though of course with some of the larger bugs or locked-down iron-fist providers, that doesn't always work out entirely well. It feels just as good running on a well-made tablet as it does on a phone.

Of course, Google and Apple still work on improving and upgrading the mobile OS they have, instead of large 'upgrades' that are nothing but patches. Meanwhile, MS ditched their oh-so-precious and expensive Kin project just weeks after its release, and tossed out everything and started over with Windows Phone 7, which honestly looks like it might actually be worse than Windows Mobile 6.5, and will probably also void any chance of the few good Windows Mobile programs working, what with their desire to make everything about the OS that isn't Windows be Zune or Xbox or Bing. Hell, at this point, it almost seems like MS is using these things as pocket-sized advertisements for all of their other products, only with Facebook and Twitter access. And maybe voice calling, if we're lucky; I haven't seen any of the Windows Phone 7 ads showing how well these devices work as, you know, _phones_.

I don't really have much to say about Symbian, BlackBerry OS, or WebOS, because at this point they aren't really big contenders in the smartphone world like their predecessors were. Hell, the fact that there's still new phone models being sold in the US running Symbian surprised me when I was phone shopping last week, even more so when I found out it wasn't a Nokia phone. And of course 'dumbphones' don't run any of these and I find I like a good deal of them too.


----------



## imz (May 9, 2011)

Symbian


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 10, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Windows Mobile is probably one of the worst operating systems out for mobile phones. It tried to create the feeling of running a Windows OS in your pocket, and it succeeded - it was buggy, slow, and closed source. iOS, while still not perfect, was a good decision in making an OS for mobiles that felt like it had the power of a real operating system behind it while it still looked like it belonged on a phone. Android takes some of the best of both and adds on - it's open-sourced, fully customizable, and lets users patch things up instead of waiting for Google or the phone manufacturer to offer up a fix, though of course with some of the larger bugs or locked-down iron-fist providers, that doesn't always work out entirely well. It feels just as good running on a well-made tablet as it does on a phone.
> 
> Of course, Google and Apple still work on improving and upgrading the mobile OS they have, instead of large 'upgrades' that are nothing but patches. Meanwhile, MS ditched their oh-so-precious and expensive Kin project just weeks after its release, and tossed out everything and started over with Windows Phone 7, which honestly looks like it might actually be worse than Windows Mobile 6.5, and will probably also void any chance of the few good Windows Mobile programs working, what with their desire to make everything about the OS that isn't Windows be Zune or Xbox or Bing. Hell, at this point, it almost seems like MS is using these things as pocket-sized advertisements for all of their other products, only with Facebook and Twitter access. And maybe voice calling, if we're lucky; I haven't seen any of the Windows Phone 7 ads showing how well these devices work as, you know, _phones_.
> 
> I don't really have much to say about Symbian, BlackBerry OS, or WebOS, because at this point they aren't really big contenders in the smartphone world like their predecessors were. Hell, the fact that there's still new phone models being sold in the US running Symbian surprised me when I was phone shopping last week, even more so when I found out it wasn't a Nokia phone. And of course 'dumbphones' don't run any of these and I find I like a good deal of them too.



*This


----------



## Originality (May 10, 2011)

There are already quite a few threads like this.

Between iOS, Android and BlackBerry (I've not tried Phone 7, even though there is a 7 launcher for Android), I think Android easily takes the prize. It might not have as many games as iOS and might not be as shiny, but it is much more functional (and customisable to boot). iOS and Android have the same problems with buggy and crashing apps, so that's not an argument.

Then again, I've not handled a jailbroken iPhone so I have no idea if that improves anything.

BB has some rather interesting features (like the ability to use USB flash drives), but it just doesn't seem nearly as nice to use as Android or iOS.


----------



## BORTZ (May 15, 2011)

I would like to throw my two cents in. 
BlackBerry: Used be be the most advanced and professional looking for years but lately its pretty sucky. 

iOS: Shiny and polished but also hindered by extreme closed source-ness. Thank goodness for jailbreaking. I can get just about anything i want with with Jailbreaking.

Andriod: A serious competitor to iOS. personally i like iOS better, because of better quality of apps and such, but Android seems to have apps that a miles better than anything iOS can offer, but alot of others that suck the big one. Custumizability is a big thing for me, and Android delivers. But it just doenst feel as nice as iOS. But hey thats me.


----------



## pitoui (May 15, 2011)

Android by far.

When I flashed android to the NAND of my HTC HD2 I was amazed. It was highly customisable, great games and apps.

I've tried iOS and WinmMo 6.5. I think they really don't come close to what you can accomplish on the Android operating system. Still haven't tried Windows Phone 7, but to be honest it doesn't look like I'll enjoy it.

I still have my HD2 running *snip a Samsung Galaxy S running Darkys Rom which is my main phone and I also have a Viewsonic G Tablet running Vegan Tab. 

What can I say, I am an Android fanboy now


----------



## Arithmatics (May 15, 2011)

Blackberry : Because of its cheap Blackberry Internet Service and enterprise server.

Android: Because of its mods and its flexibility ( to a certain extent). that and because the lil droid is the cutest thing evar. especially when you add thumbs to it.

iOS is a let down since despite its shiny-ness its apps are shovelware and there's no freedom. (hence jailbreaking)


----------



## rastsan (May 29, 2011)

thebigboss14 said:
			
		

> Android it's pretty good, it's open source, it's available for practicably every phone, it has a market of applications just like the iPhone, Google adds pretty good features on the updates and ,personally, It's made by GOOGLE. iPhone OS it's pretty good but the phones start getting technically obsolete so you have to buy the newest one, the have terrific technology and exclusive but still it's a good option if you have lot's of money to give away for a contract and all that. SO I stay with Android or even the one for Nokia its pretty cool so ,Symbian OS if I could recall, it another good alternative. Seriously Windows Mobile is no the only thing in the world. I have Windows Mobile 6.5 for my PDA and it's not that good at all but it's quite useful sometimes. YOu are saying like WIndows XP its the only system that should be installed in a PC. Why it's that? if you could have an apple, an solaris, a linux, or other operating system because there are tons. Microsoft its great but it's not the only company in the world.



I wasn't saying that at all... installing only xp.  (I was frequently asked to install something else on their phone).  Which depending on a lot of things was an interesting question.  Some yes... others would be too much work.  But generally I had way less problems with windows mobile.  

I guess I'll have to dust off the pc and my equipment and get into android... sigh (an old client called an asked).  
thanks


----------



## xxteargodxx (Jun 11, 2011)

Well seeing as I've only ever used an Android OS for a smart phone, I am going to have to say Android.


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would say Android, but I honestly want a Windows phone just for the purpose of Xbox Live.


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

UIQ3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But for 2011 i say:Android
Windows phone is too young, no multitasking small application store, no broad variety of phones.
iOS, i don`t love apple because of restrictions and so on
Symbian s60/^3 too slow, too nokia


----------



## .Chris (Jun 16, 2011)

I would say Window Phone 7 or Android.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 18, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> I would say Window Phone 7 or Android.



Same here. Windows Phone 7 looks really awesome. Hopefully Microsoft keeps their updates on a decent pace.


----------



## Ron457x2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Danger. Danger was used by the sidekick phones.
Man 08-09 were great years


----------



## Quanno (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha, I'm the only one here with MTK OS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a cheap, bit slow, copy of the iOS I believe...

And with cheap I mean both in quality and price


----------



## Jotokun (Jun 20, 2011)

For me, Android or WebOS. 

Android has all the functionality you would expect out of a smartphone with the benifit of being open source. If Google were to die off tomorrow,  Android would survive. If you don't like any aspect of it, nothing stops you from changing it to better suit you.

WebOS may not have a big selection of applications, but its user interface is slick, if Palm had better quality hardware when webOS came out it would be in the spot Android is in. With the recent push by HP, I wouldnt be supprised if it takes the #3 spot away from WP7. They also support homebrewers/hackers, all you need to do to root/jailbreak is swipe the konami code on it.

wp7 is too little too late and iOS is too locked down for my tastes. Symbian and Blackberry are simply outdated in this era of smartphone OSs.


----------

